# Winter Meet N Greet



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Our other group is leaning toward Sunday March 3rd 6 pm at Owens. And it's not about your days off, it's about no holidays and space availability !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

"IN"


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

mtc said:


> "other group" ??


It involves code words, secret handshakes, and cavity invasions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Delta784 said:


> It involves ... cavity invasions.


IN


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Oooo cavity insertions!!! Can I come? Can I? Can I?! Lol


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn spell check !! Meant invasions


----------



## fakecop (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry AuxOffixer, Auxiliaries aren't allowed!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

fakecop said:


> Sorry AuxOffixer, Auxiliaries aren't allowed!


Only real cops can come. Right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Stark said:


> Only real cops can come. Right?


Define "real cop".

There are almost always wives/girlfriends, corrections officers, dispatchers, and just fans of law enforcement there. Provided you support law enforcement and aren't a baggadouche, everyone is welcome.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Define "real cop".
> 
> There are almost always wives/girlfriends, corrections officers, dispatchers, and just fans of law enforcement there. Provided you support law enforcement and aren't a baggadouche, everyone is welcome.


Sorry Delta... you missed my sarcasm. I was questioning 'fakecop' as to his criteria since 'auxiliaries' didn't make his list.


----------



## fakecop (Aug 5, 2011)

Dan Stark said:


> Sorry Delta... you missed my sarcasm. I was questioning 'fakecop' as to his criteria since 'auxiliaries' didn't make his list.


Being an Auxiliary Police Officer vs. a "Real" Police Officer is like playing intramural flag football at Notre Dame vs. starting inside linebacker for Notre Dame. If you played intramural flag football at Notre Dame would you tell people you play football for Notre Dame?

Auxiliaries are very low in the law enforcement totem pole. I would say below matron and crossing guard. They are just slightly ahead of wackers, even though 60-75% of auxiliaries are wackers themselves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

fakecop said:


> Being an Auxiliary Police Officer vs. a "Real" Police Officer is like playing intramural flag football at Notre Dame vs. starting inside linebacker for Notre Dame. If you played intramural flag football at Notre Dame would you tell people you play football for Notre Dame?
> 
> Auxiliaries are very low in the law enforcement totem pole. I would say below matron and crossing guard. They are just slightly ahead of wackers, even though 60-75% of auxiliaries are wackers themselves.


Who the fuck are you?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

fakecop said:


> Being an Auxiliary Police Officer vs. a "Real" Police Officer is like playing intramural flag football at Notre Dame vs. starting inside linebacker for Notre Dame. If you played intramural flag football at Notre Dame would you tell people you play football for Notre Dame?
> 
> Auxiliaries are very low in the law enforcement totem pole. I would say below matron and crossing guard. They are just slightly ahead of wackers, even though 60-75% of auxiliaries are wackers themselves.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

fakecop said:


> Sorry AuxOffixer, Auxiliaries aren't allowed!


That's funny, fake cops aren't allowed. There's a strict anti-whacker policy.

Sorry.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

fakecop said:


> Auxiliaries are very low in the law enforcement totem pole. I would say below matron and crossing guard. They are just slightly ahead of wackers, even though 60-75% of auxiliaries are wackers themselves.


Ah yes! But FEDERAL auxiliaries are the balls man! Multi-jurisdictional scope, high end weapons, GSA vehicles, and a big US on our badges!!!! Even Ron Glidden can't tell my chief SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Just as a side note not that I have to explain myself I am no longer an "auxofficer" for reasons that I believe in. With that being said as an aux I knew my place. I was being a smart ass because I liked Delta's wise words but was also being a bit serious . Is this a secret squirrel meeting for the in crowd or are all pro Leo people welcome? Thank you Delta for an honest answer!


----------



## carodo (May 23, 2010)

I'll meet up with you guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

fakecop said:


> Being an Auxiliary Police Officer vs. a "Real" Police Officer is like playing intramural flag football at Notre Dame vs. starting inside linebacker for Notre Dame. If you played intramural flag football at Notre Dame would you tell people you play football for Notre Dame?


That's actually not a bad comparison.



fakecop said:


> Auxiliaries are very low in the law enforcement totem pole. I would say below matron and crossing guard. They are just slightly ahead of wackers, even though 60-75% of auxiliaries are wackers themselves.


However, I wouldn't go that far. There are definitely whackers in the auxiliary ranks (I was an auxiliary myself many years ago and saw some whackers), but most of the ones I've seen just want to pad their resume and get some experience towards a full-time police job.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> That's actually not a bad comparison.
> 
> However, I wouldn't go that far. There are definitely whackers in the auxiliary ranks (I was an auxiliary myself many years ago and saw some whackers), but most of the ones I've seen just want to pad their resume and get some experience towards a full-time police job.


Agreed. Some people just want the experience and to see if it's for them. I myself did this and couldn't be happier. There are plenty of whackers. Same goes for dingdings. It's everywhere. So provided your BOP isnt riddled with shit, have warrants and you're not a dipshit, meeting of the minds probably will welcome ya. I may try and get there. It'd be my first m&g with MC. We'll see what the Sgt gives me for a schedule.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LECSniper said:


> I'm going and wearing a Scarlet Letter on my shirt for being thrown out of the "other group".


Hopefully Simon Mall Security won't call you for an emergency rapid deployment right after you sit down and order a beer. I heard they just dug out your Segway and are itching for you to get back to work.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

mtc said:


> Planning a trip to see the soldier boy, might be that weekend... might not be... might be there, might go whoring...
> 
> Ya never know !


Well make up your mind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Our place is G2G for 3/3 @ 6pm


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Why always sunday? I have family stuff on sundays. Dafaq


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

GMass said:


> Why always sunday? I have family stuff on sundays. Dafaq


Several dozen MNGs later...this works


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

It's ok GMass, we can hold our own separate one. All whackers urged to attend so we can stay entertained


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Code 3 said:


> It's ok GMass, we can hold our own separate one. All whackers urged to attend so we can stay entertained


But I am a whacker.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Although my daughter would be OK with it, and even encourage me to go, I personally would rather not miss her 17th birthday. If for no other reason, she'll be pissed I'm around!  I really can be a son of a bitch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

mtc said:


> My son STILL thinks I have THE coolest friends!


You do.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Very interesting ideas, no question about it!


----------

